# Forests, Trees and Glades...



## dpc (Jul 4, 2016)

1. Mountain forest in autumn
2. Temperate rain forest


----------



## lion rock (Jul 4, 2016)

Nice photos.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jul 5, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Nice photos.
> -r




Thanks


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 21, 2016)

Vine maple tree in front of coastal redwoods, Jedediah Smith Redwoods State Park, California.
5D3 with 24-70 f4L IS


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2016)

1. Mountainside forest of lodgepole pine and larch
2. Mountainside forest of lodgepole pine

Both in Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2016)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2016)

1. Wilderness river, central Saskatchewan
2. Mountain forest and path


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2016)

1. Lodgepole pine grove on hillside near Lake Louise, Alberta
2. Lodgepole pine forest on mountainside near Lake Louise, Alberta


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2016)

The conventional "I'm in a really big forest" shot: canopy of cedar forest, Vancouver Island, British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2016)

MrFotoFool said:


> Vine maple tree in front of coastal redwoods, Jedediah Smith Redwoods State Park, California.
> 5D3 with 24-70 f4L IS




Nice! Reminds me of coastal British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2016)

Giant Cedars Boardwalk Trail near Revelstoke, British Columbia, last Saturday


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2016)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## ishdakuteb (Sep 30, 2016)

dpc said:


> Giant Cedars Boardwalk Trail near Revelstoke, British Columbia, last Saturday



I like this image a lot, everything looks healthy and just like a rain forest. Are you living close by to these area DPC? Nice set of images as always...


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2016)

ishdakuteb said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Giant Cedars Boardwalk Trail near Revelstoke, British Columbia, last Saturday
> ...




Thanks, ishdakuteb! I'm maybe a good eight hour drive away but go through the area at least once a year. I've never stopped at this boardwalk before, though.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2016)

A mass of devil's club within a cedar forest in the Rocky Mountains of eastern British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2016)

Bracken fern complex on floor of British Columbia cedar forest.


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2016)

Boardwalk through cedar forest


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2016)

British Columbia cedar forest last Saturday...


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2016)

Rain forest in the mountains of southern British Columbia. You can see a very large spider web in the middle of the picture.


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2016)

Fall colours on a mountain lakeside hill...


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2016)

Lodgepole pine...


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2016)

Temperate rain forest in the mountains of southern British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2016)

1. Path approaching the Othello Tunnels outside Hope, British Columbia
2. Side of the gorge channelling the Coquihalla River near Hope


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2016)

Giant Cedars Boardwalk in the mountains near Revelstoke, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2016)

Mountainside forest of pine with a few scattered aspens


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.




Thanks, Click.


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2016)

Cedar forest near Revelstoke, British Columbia.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 30, 2016)

Here are some recently captured while taking a friend of mine to Yosemite...


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 30, 2016)

Here are some more from the same trip... I did not plan to capture the Milky-way, but staying overnight at car and seeing other people photographing Milky-way are not an easy feeling... LOL... Hence, I could not resist and finally took my camera out and join my friend and the crowd ;D


----------



## lion rock (Oct 30, 2016)

ishdakuteb,
Well done.
-r




ishdakuteb said:


> Here are some more from the same trip... I did not plan to capture the Milky-way, but staying overnight at car and seeing other people photographing Milky-way are not an easy feeling... LOL... Hence, I could not resist and finally took my camera out and join my friend and the crowd ;D


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 30, 2016)

lion rock said:


> ishdakuteb,
> Well done.
> -r



Thank you very much, Lion Rock!!!....


----------



## rcarca (Oct 31, 2016)

Our forests are much smaller on this small island on the the North Eastern side of the Atlantic... and are most usually called woods! Anyway, from some ancient woodland at Ashridge, here are a couple from the weekend. Three distinct styles:

1 - reasonably naturalistic:


Around the corner... by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

2 - slight fantasy:


Autumnal colour by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

3 - for hallowe'en


When you go down to the woods tonight... by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!

Richard


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2016)

Very nice pictures, Richard. The last one looks like a painting.


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2016)

ishdakuteb said:


> Here are some more from the same trip... I did not plan to capture the Milky-way, but staying overnight at car and seeing other people photographing Milky-way are not an easy feeling... LOL... Hence, I could not resist and finally took my camera out and join my friend and the crowd ;D




Very nice shot of the fungi.


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2016)

rcarca said:


> Our forests are much smaller on this small island on the the North Eastern side of the Atlantic... and are most usually called woods! Anyway, from some ancient woodland at Ashridge, here are a couple from the weekend. Three distinct styles:
> 
> 1 - reasonably naturalistic:
> 
> ...




Very nice! I like them all.


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2016)

British Columbia mountain cedar forest...


----------



## rcarca (Nov 1, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Richard. The last one looks like a painting.



Thanks Click, and DPC!


----------



## ishdakuteb (Nov 1, 2016)

dpc said:


> ishdakuteb said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some more from the same trip... I did not plan to capture the Milky-way, but staying overnight at car and seeing other people photographing Milky-way are not an easy feeling... LOL... Hence, I could not resist and finally took my camera out and join my friend and the crowd ;D
> ...



thanks dpc!!!... wish that i know the name of the fungi


----------



## dpc (Nov 1, 2016)

British Columbia mountain forest


----------



## Azathoth (Jan 6, 2017)

Canon 5D (mkI) + Canon 24-70 f4:


Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Canon 5D (mkI) + Canon 24-70 f4:


Ent&#x27;s foot by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Canon 5D (mkI) + Canon 24-70 f4:


Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Canon 70D + Sigma 10-20 mm :


Primordial bond (mkii) by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Canon 70D + Sigma 10-20 mm :


Fangorn Forest by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jan 7, 2017)

Azathoth said:


> Canon 5D (mkI) + Canon 24-70 f4:
> 
> 
> Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2017)

Azathoth said:


> Canon 5D (mkI) + Canon 24-70 f4:




Great shots. Well done, Azathoth.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 7, 2017)

Here's one.
-r


----------



## Pookie (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Jan 22, 2017)

one here ...
-r


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2017)

1. Elm bark
2. Moss covered red cedar trunk


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2017)

Flowering cherry tree, I think, but I stand to be corrected on this one.


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2017)

Forest of red cedar on Vancouver Island, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2017)

1. Gnarled oak
2. Wind blasted stand of Garry oak


----------



## Azathoth (Aug 7, 2017)

Canon 5d (classic) +Canon 24-70 f4 L:



Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr



Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Canon 70D + Sigma 10-20 mm f4-5.6:


Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr



Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2017)

Very nice series, Azathoth.


----------



## Azathoth (Aug 8, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Azathoth.



Thanks.


----------



## Vossie (Aug 15, 2017)

5D4 with 70-200 2.8LII IS @ 125mm, ISO 200, 1/[email protected]/10, handheld, stitch of 7 images
Taken July 2017 at Lago di Antrona, Italy


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 19, 2017)

Sunrise at the old farm.


----------



## leWrat (Sep 11, 2017)

We camped right next to Tehidy Country Park in Cornwall and so I got the chance to wander through the woods and grab these shots.
Lovely place to be as I'd been saving up for a 5D for years and managed to buy the mkIV just before going, so I was able to play with it amongst some lovely trees whilst my children took forever to get themselves up!


----------



## rnl (Sep 11, 2017)

Great Smokey Mt Nat Patk


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2017)

@ leWrat and rnl,

Lovely shots, guys.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi leWrat. 
Very nice shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



leWrat said:


> We camped right next to Tehidy Country Park in Cornwall and so I got the chance to wander through the woods and grab these shots.
> Lovely place to be as I'd been saving up for a 5D for years and managed to buy the mkIV just before going, so I was able to play with it amongst some lovely trees whilst my children took forever to get themselves up!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi rnl. 
Very nice, the river is really complemented by the tree arch. Excellent framing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



rnl said:


> Great Smokey Mt Nat Patk


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2017)

Mountain forest, British Columbia, autumn 2016...


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2017)

dpc said:


> Mountain forest, British Columbia, autumn 2016...



Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2018)

Aspen grove in the mountains of western Alberta


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2018)

Prairie aspen grove... September 29th, 2018


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2018)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2018)

Very colourful. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2018)

Near Lethbridge AB


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2018)

I really like this picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 10, 2018)

Fujifilm X-T10 + 14mm lens



Stream near Sooke, Vanouver Island. I posted this previously but wasn't satisfied with the results, especially highlight recovery in the sky. I went back to the RAW file and reprocessed it with Capture One Express for Fujifilm which did a much better job with the sky highlights than ON1 Photo RAW, but I prefer DxO PhotoLab or ON! Photo RAW 2018 for my Canon pictures.


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2018)

Nice picture, dpc. Good job on the post processing.


----------



## DSP121 (Oct 11, 2018)

dpc said:


> Fujifilm X-T10 + 14mm lens
> View attachment 180924
> 
> 
> Stream near Sooke, Vanouver Island. I posted this previously but wasn't satisfied with the results, especially highlight recovery in the sky. I went back to the RAW file and reprocessed it with Capture One Express for Fujifilm which did a much better job with the sky highlights than DxO PhotoLab or ON1 Photo RAW, but I prefer either of the latter with my Canon pictures.


Hard work pays off! awesome click!


----------



## karishmab (Oct 11, 2018)

Awesome shot. Perfect capture.


----------



## dpc (Nov 18, 2018)

Sunlight through branches of cherry tree (7D + Tokina 11-16mm lens)


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2018)

Pacific tidal flat


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2018)

Vignettes from temperate rain forest, Vancouver Island


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2018)

Small stream in rain forest...


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2018)

Vignettes from rain forest, Vancouver Island


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 26, 2018)

February 2018: copse of trees at Cattle Point, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Nov 26, 2018)

Niagara Falls, Goldstream Provincial Park, Vancouver Island BC, February 2018


----------



## dpc (Nov 26, 2018)

Vignettes from the area at and around the Coquahalla River near Hope BC, September 22nd, 2016


----------



## bluediablo (Nov 26, 2018)

dpc said:


> Vignettes from the area at and around the Coquahalla River near Hope BC, September 22nd, 2016
> View attachment 181754
> View attachment 181755
> View attachment 181756


Thanks for sharing dpc, some beautiful country!


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2018)

Beautiful series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2018)

November 29-30, 2018: Rime frost covered trees and bushes in heavy fog


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2018)

Ditto


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2018)

Very nice series, dpc. I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## DSP121 (Dec 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> Niagara Falls, Goldstream Provincial Park, Vancouver Island BC, February 2018
> View attachment 181753



I love waterfalls and this one is just amazing! Please share some more pictures if you have captured. I am very much interested to see some more photos!


----------



## dpc (Jan 1, 2019)

1. Riverbank in rain forest
2. Copse of trees on the margin of Elk Lake, Saanich, Vancouver Island BC: The yellowish-green tinge is authentic. It was caused by the effect the smoke from the many forest fires on the island had on the ambient lighting.


----------



## dpc (Jan 7, 2019)

Moss laden trees in British Columbia rain forest


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2019)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2019)

Deep forest, Vancouver Island


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 11, 2019)

I tend to struggle in woodlands and forest. The clutter and chaos is very difficult to see through. Very hard to isolate a definite subject. This is one shot I am moderately happy with. Taken in Cradle mountain national park in Tasmania


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2019)

Very nice picture, Aussie shooter.


----------



## dpc (Jul 12, 2019)

Aspen grove: intentional movement while shooting


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2021)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 10, 2021)

Boulder facing quaking aspen grove. There's a part of me that wanted to centre the rock, but it just didn't work for me that way and I wanted the rock in the shot.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 10, 2021)

After a rainy spring and summer...
Autumn, at last!
PS: I'll never sell my EF 2/135, NEVER!!!


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2021)

Very nice picture, Del Paso.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 11, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, Del Paso.


Thanks, Click!"


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2021)

The 135 f/2 is a great lens.
​


----------

